# Pigeon Died Last Night?



## athompson124

I picked up a pigeon in our alley a couple nights ago. It wasn't flying and it didn't put up much of a fight to catch. We had been having vicious thunderstorms and I wanted to at least protect it from flooding and dogs. I don't know much about pigeons; I'm just an avid animal lover and try to help anything that needs help that crosses my path. I put seed and water in a dry covered cage and it seemed at first to try and eat but that stopped and he just fluffed himself out. Last night when I got home from work, he was on his side with beak open seemingly struggling to stay alive. I picked him up and held him to my chest. I had some water with sugar/salt that I rubbed on his beak gently that encouraged him to try to drink. He then got still and had a short period trying to flap his wings and then just seemed to die. He froze--no more breathing, nothing. I told my husband he had died and wrapped him in a soft tile but when I looked again, his eyes were open, but other than that he was frozen in an erect sitting position like a taxidernist had posed him. I sat him back in the cage thinking he was dead but confused at the position. I watched for hours - no change. This morning his head was kind of over and it looked more like a death position, and his eyes were closed. It was really weird? Could he have had a stroke? I can't get it out of my head. Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## Reti

That's the way pigeons die. I don't think he had a stroke, sounds more like he was very sick and there was not much you could have done to prevent this.
I am sorry you had to go through this, but I am glad you picked up this little soul and he had a warm, loving plave to pass on.
Thank you for helping him.

Reti


----------



## Dobato

Thanks for trying to help this little one out. Just so you know, anytime you can just pick up a pigeon, unless young and hasn't learned to fly, there is something quite wrong with them, a good many times life-threating kind of wrong. When like this, water to rehydrate them is important and food sometimes, I say sometimes, as there are times when food should be withheld for a bit to make sure consumption will not make things worse, but most often they need some degree of medical help. Sometimes you may be fortunate enough to have a vet you know that will help with a feral pigeon, sometimes there are rehabbers or wildlife centers that can take in and nurse the bird (but caution needs to be exercised with both of these options to make sure they are not simply going to euthanize the bird, as some do with pigeons). A good deal of time this forum will be able to help with nursing and medical information, and we have had many success stories of bringing back very sick birds to health again, with a caregiver willing to take the time and effort to nurse the ill bird.

It sounds like this little one may have needed some meds and perhaps a few more things done that may have helped. In the future if you find another pigeon like this, come here as early as you can and we'll try and help you with the best course of action to help the bird get well again.

Thanks for caring,

Karyn


----------



## whytwings

athompson124 said:


> I picked up a pigeon in our alley a couple nights ago. It wasn't flying and it didn't put up much of a fight to catch. We had been having vicious thunderstorms and I wanted to at least protect it from flooding and dogs. I don't know much about pigeons; I'm just an avid animal lover and try to help anything that needs help that crosses my path. I put seed and water in a dry covered cage and it seemed at first to try and eat but that stopped and he just fluffed himself out. Last night when I got home from work, he was on his side with beak open seemingly struggling to stay alive. I picked him up and held him to my chest. I had some water with sugar/salt that I rubbed on his beak gently that encouraged him to try to drink. He then got still and had a short period trying to flap his wings and then just seemed to die. He froze--no more breathing, nothing. I told my husband he had died and wrapped him in a soft tile but when I looked again, his eyes were open, but other than that he was frozen in an erect sitting position like a taxidernist had posed him. I sat him back in the cage thinking he was dead but confused at the position. I watched for hours - no change. This morning his head was kind of over and it looked more like a death position, and his eyes were closed. It was really weird? Could he have had a stroke? I can't get it out of my head. Any insight would be helpful.


I admit it's not a pleasant thing to happen when a bird dies in your hands .....but you did well !!!


----------



## athompson124

Thank you for helping me understand, but I wish I could have done more. My only consolation is that if he could feel my heart as I held him--he could hopefully feel the love and know he wasn't alone. That's my hope.


----------



## spirit wings

athompson124 said:


> Thank you for helping me understand, but I wish I could have done more. My only consolation is that if he could feel my heart as I held him--he could hopefully feel the love and know he wasn't alone. That's my hope.


your one of the good people out there!... how heart warming.


----------



## Skyeking

spirit wings said:


> your one of the good people out there!... how heart warming.


I ABSOLUTELY agree!


----------



## RodSD

Pigeons find nice people! You are quite caring and loving! Sorry the bird died.


----------



## pdpbison

athompson124 said:


> I picked up a pigeon in our alley a couple nights ago. It wasn't flying and it didn't put up much of a fight to catch. We had been having vicious thunderstorms and I wanted to at least protect it from flooding and dogs. I don't know much about pigeons; I'm just an avid animal lover and try to help anything that needs help that crosses my path. I put seed and water in a dry covered cage and it seemed at first to try and eat but that stopped and he just fluffed himself out. Last night when I got home from work, he was on his side with beak open seemingly struggling to stay alive. I picked him up and held him to my chest. I had some water with sugar/salt that I rubbed on his beak gently that encouraged him to try to drink. He then got still and had a short period trying to flap his wings and then just seemed to die. He froze--no more breathing, nothing. I told my husband he had died and wrapped him in a soft tile but when I looked again, his eyes were open, but other than that he was frozen in an erect sitting position like a taxidernist had posed him. I sat him back in the cage thinking he was dead but confused at the position. I watched for hours - no change. This morning his head was kind of over and it looked more like a death position, and his eyes were closed. It was really weird? Could he have had a stroke? I can't get it out of my head. Any insight would be helpful.



A Pigeon who has been very sick, and, who's system is overall full of toxic by-products incidental to the illness...

When dieing, will assume more or less full Rigour Morits in seconds, and, can or will appear to 'freeze' in whatever position they were in.

This can slowly droop or settle somewhat over the next however many hours.


A healthy Bird who's system is overall not overburdonded with toxic by-products of illness, will tend to be entirely limp upon death and will only slowly assume a condition of Rigour Mortis over the following hours.


Sometimes the moment of death for a sick Pigeon, will be one in which they begin to Flap their Wings, as if wishing to fly or take off, and, with this, usually, the Head then pulls backward ( but it may not ), they become very rigid, and they become still.

Their Eyes do not usually appear to change in these situations, and they will often look 'as-if' they are alert and alive, for quite a while following.


----------



## athompson124

Thank you all again for helping me understand. The explanation of death is helpful. I had never experienced this before and kept thinking I had done something wrong. I do want to be there for any animal that needs help, but without your kindness, compassion and sharing of knowledge, I may have been afraid when confronted in the next go round. Thanks to you, I won't be.


----------

